# most colorful good looking cichlid?



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

i need help to make a good colorful tank, i dont have a tank yet, but i will surely buy something that will fit a lot of colorful cichlids when you post them...  pls post the pics if you have them... 

not sure how many cichlids, just name the most colorful ones and good looking...  tnx!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

flowerhorn

or african cichlids


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

african cichlids


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

red devil


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

not to hate on the fish that have it, but i seriously dont understand why the brain tumor like humps are supposed to be pretty lol..anyone else agree? or am i just trippin...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like my green terror. Truth be told there are alot of cichlids who are just as colorful as the rest, it's more about chosing which color pattern you like best


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

blackbelt?

View attachment 74288


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

hmmm, i honestly and personally hate na head tumors... i dont know why, they just look not normal for me... so if every im gonna buy those fish you mentioned, i would personally get a female of that kind....  flowerhorns and red devils are aggressive fishes... they will just kill each other... i want colorful many kinds of cichlids...

**am i reffering to african cichlids? or im just being dumb here?


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

and i also saw this fish in my LFS, its called blue shifter... it costs about $6... i like their color... are they expensive for that price? i think i like those types...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I would say jack dempsey by far.

just look at this beauty.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Get a group of african cichlids,they come in manyyyy colors and they looks very nice


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

JD's is very slow in growth right? that's why i hate them...  anyway, can i combine all kinds of african cichlids in one tank? at least one each? what size of tank would that be?  of course i only mean those african cichlids that are found at the LFS, lets not be tooooooooo literal on what i am saying... i really want a damn good looking colorful tank...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're looking for colorful and active, you can't go wrong with africans...


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

A beautiful blood parrot


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If beauty in relation to body size would be a measure, I'm pretty sure Ramirezi Cichlids (as well as some other Dwarf Cichlid species) would get a pretty high score.

Here's a picture of one of mine, less than 1,5" in size:
View attachment 74345


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

hmmm, maybe i'll get one of each kind of african cichlid i can get in the LFS... hmmm, if i will get 20kinds of fish, how big should my tank be? assuming all my 20kinds of africans are 2-2.5 inch small only...? the most colorful ones will be on top 20...  what tank size should i get?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> hmmm, maybe i'll get one of each kind of african cichlid i can get in the LFS... hmmm, if i will get 20kinds of fish, how big should my tank be? assuming all my 20kinds of africans are 2-2.5 inch small only...? the most colorful ones will be on top 20...  what tank size should i get?
> [snapback]1171654[/snapback]​


20 would take a decent amount of tank space. I have 10 in my 72 gallon, and I don't think I'd add many more than that. You could maybe get away with 15 in a standard 75 if you have a ton of caves and hiding spaces and good filtration. They will reach 4" plus pretty quickly.
Hope this helps..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fish_Devil08 said:


> hmmm, maybe i'll get one of each kind of african cichlid i can get in the LFS... hmmm, if i will get 20kinds of fish, how big should my tank be? assuming all my 20kinds of africans are 2-2.5 inch small only...? the most colorful ones will be on top 20...  what tank size should i get?
> [snapback]1171654[/snapback]​


Doesn't really work that way. African cichlids come from a variety of different habitats and have a variety of different dietary needs. Herbivorous africans need to eat different foods than carnivorous africans, and by keeping them in the same tank you will make sure that doesn't happen. If the carnivorous africans eat nothing but plant based foods, they will become extremely sickly and run into problems. If the herbivorous africans eat fish/invertebrate based foods they will get bloat and die.

The different temperaments of these fish must also be taken into account. If you randomly mix them the more aggressive ones will absolutely kill the less aggressive ones.

And further to that, those africans you buy at 2-2.5 inches will grow, so it doesn't matter what you buy them at, it's what they'll reach when they hit full size.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

One of the species I will be getting soon. Caquetaia spectabile


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i got 3
gt's 
flowerhorns
and africans


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Most of the Malawi Mbuna's are quite colorful. Here the first I have added to my Mbuna tank.


----------



## newfie (Aug 28, 2005)

i have a electric blue dempsey whose blue is great looking in my tank.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Based purely on color, my favorite are Festae:


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

I keep NW, Malawi and Tang Africans, and while the Malawis are colourful, I much prefer the behaviour/character of the NW and the interesting/odd behaviour of the shell dwelling Lake Tangs


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i gotta go with judazz on this one... here are pictures of both blue rams, which change their color variation according to time of day and mood, and the golden ram variation (they can interbreed btw)


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Y'all have some beautiful fish! People always ask if my Africans are salt water. Even in an 80G Africans kill each other until only a few are left, even with lots of territories and heavily planted.


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

FLOWRHORN IS VERY COLORFUL FISH. THERE ARE SOME FISH PIC. BUT THEY ARE NOT MY FISH

PIC.1


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

PIC. 2- THIS ONE IS OWN BY ONE OF THE MEMBER IN FLOWRHORNUSA WEBSITE.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i say twitchos GT is one of the nicest ive ever seen.

so id say the nicest looking cichlids are

twitch's GT, Flowerhorns (altho im not a huge fan of ones with big koks







), and salvini. i think that the salvini are the most colourful SA cichlid, just stunning.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya, salvini are nice. This is my old pair (at 2-3"). The male killed the female at about 4". The male is now about 5.5" and is the king of a 30g. I tried to see if I could keep something in with him by placing a 6" largemouth bass in with him overnight... woke up to a gutted bass







Now I have to find him a 4"+ female


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I agree, flowerhorns are the most colorful cichlids and their humps make them even more beautiful

View attachment 75134


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Elongatus cockus said:


> I agree, flowerhorns are the most colorful cichlids and their humps make them even more beautiful
> 
> View attachment 75134
> 
> [snapback]1178833[/snapback]​


That FH has some big kok. It goes to it's mouth.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice ...its so hard to choose ahaha...n yea thats a huge head.id say electric demps are very nice looking,gold severums,fhs, or lil rams!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

oojit said:


> Elongatus cockus said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, flowerhorns are the most colorful cichlids and their humps make them even more beautiful
> ...











Just my personal opinion, but gawddayamn that fish is fugly







Look at its eyes - they're all displaced because of that tumor


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i like the looks of fh's, but that ones nochual hump is just plain over kill.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im not a fan of the enlarged nuchal hump, but with FHs, a lot of those giant bubble heads are almost filled with water or something, its crazy. the size of the hump will change with the fish's mood in some cases.lol


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't forget the discus


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

besides the festae my all time favorite is the frontosa.

View attachment 75311


View attachment 75312


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Every one has there own to there own. But mine is dempseys.


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

My Severum, Fat Albert, was looking lovely tonight......
View attachment 75436


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Fat Albert's a girl


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

He may be a bit soft, but he can tear a piece of Brocoli apart in seconds..









He didn't like the Mbuna when I had them, but he was one of the few to stand up to them!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Actually I wasnt refering to him being a pansey or anything like that









What I meant is that he, is actuallly a female


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

The blue dolphin(blue moorii) are beautiful.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How about jewels? Hemichromis bimaculatus?

(Not my fish - taken from http://folk.uio.no/ragnarma/bildegalleri/02.jpg







)


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Actually I wasnt refering to him being a pansey or anything like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Thanks, How can you tell?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the lack of spots on it's cheek


----------



## PinkyPiranha (Sep 7, 2005)

Bloody_pacu said:


> The blue dolphin(blue moorii) are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Blue moorii are the most beautiful blue cichlid I have ever known. Sadly, slow growing....


----------



## Amber's Geo (Aug 23, 2005)

One up for the Geophagus - easy to keep medium size Cichlid who's always curious about the world outside


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Any cichlids in the gymnogeophagus species are nice.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

Color wise would be discus and flower horns Bar none . You wont find any fresh water fish as colorful as some vibrant varieties of flower horn. Second place would have to go to rams , ' at least pound for pound' . I will be posting pics soon of Rams that will be very hard to beat . Im gonna have Paradise do the pics for me .

Check this flowerhorn out . This one is supposed to arrive at my door very soon .


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

One that i would surely get if i could find the owner .


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

a pure severum that i seen somewhere. Very VEry nice indeed .


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

a darmo blood parrot


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

one of the famous strains of flower horn


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

a gold base flower horn


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

gold base kamfa flower horn. one of my favorites on my hard drive.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

the famous kgm strain of flower horn


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

one of the better aro that i have seen


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

my red kamfa that died


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

my favorite flower horn of all . Not mine . Believe it died some time ago.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

mercury flower horn


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

fortune fish hybrid from one of our members over at fhusa . Check those spots out


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

Color ? Oh yeah ..... ugly ? You better believe it


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

so you want color eh? Here are some of Mike Heps Discus pics off his site . I have bought from Mike before . Very, very good quality .


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

lovely blue


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

lovely


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

can you say contrast


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

solid colors are my favorite . Just imagine a tank full of these in a lush planted tank.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOOYA !


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

Im am going to try to make this my next pair . Is this fish eye candy or what?


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Bad picks of my female red terror, she's about 5"-6":




























You can't really see her true colors, they are far more vibrant, or the pearls on her fins in these pics.
Other red terrors:



















Who said that red terrors aren't more colorful than salvani and many flowerhorn?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now that is some colorfull fish, what kind is it?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Mauls - That's not a green terror is it???


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

holy f*ck. mauls wins.







what the HECK is that and WHERE can i get one?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Mauls - That's not a green terror is it???
> [snapback]1201169[/snapback]​


yeah its a green terror, and it is NOT my fish, although i wish it was, that thing is 100% amazing. Im not sure if its a special kind or what, maybe some of the other green terror experts can help ya there.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

It's called color enhancing..... not hard to do if you're somewhat skilled with photoshop


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> It's called color enhancing..... not hard to do if you're somewhat skilled with photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i THOUGHT it looked a bit touched... the red is a bit suspicious.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> It's called color enhancing..... not hard to do if you're somewhat skilled with photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww its not real boooooooooooooooooo









sorry folks i had no idea, i just thought it was some remarkable, rare green terror


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

a purdy untouched GT picture i found on google....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ahh booooooo


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dovii adults have some wicked colors also


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dovii adults have some wicked colors also









View attachment 77143


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> It's called color enhancing..... not hard to do if you're somewhat skilled with photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was waiting for that. That pic is definately photo shopped . Very obvious.


----------

